# IT Jobs in Nicosia



## ianuxb (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there, myself and my partner (who already has a job) are moving to Cyprus at the start of October.

I am a Microsoft Certified Professional (have completed exams 70-270, 70-290, and CompTIA A+ (IT Technician)), but have literally just passed the exams and dont have very much hands experience. My previous 10 years have been spent as an administrator in the UK Royal Air Force.

I have scanned some of the job sites in Cyprus (i.e. GRS) and can see there are jobs out there, but obviously being in the UK its hard to gauge what chances I have of actually getting one of those jobs.

Can anyone answer any of the following questions:

Are there actually many IT jobs out there (for someone who doesnt speak Greek)?
What is the average wage for an IT person out there with only a little experience?
Does anyone have any contacts that they would kindly pass on?

I dont expect many people to be able to answer these as I know IT isnt the biggest field out there, but any answers would be gratefully received.

Ian


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi there - ring the agency in Nicosia on this number and ask - 00357 22769369.

They also have an office in Limassol where most business is conducted.

It would seem that if you have MRP2, ERP or similar experience for Project management you are in with a good chance.

Adam


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have worked for the past 10 years for the RAF have you though of contacting the RAF base at Akrotiri? Maybe they would have an opening for you. Alternatively maybe some of the army bases, for example Episcopi or Dekhelia.
Then of course there is alway the British consulate in Nicosia.
With a record of working for the British forces you should stand agood chance of getting a job.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## ianuxb (Jun 26, 2008)

Adam,

Thanks for that number - I will give it a call in a few weeks time.

Veronica,

I was trying to steer away from the UK military bases as I dont want to the commute every day to and from work. I have already forwarded my CV to the High Commission and intend to badger them again when I get there, so fingers crossed something will come of it. Thanks for the advice.

Ian


----------



## ianuxb (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh Adam,

Which agency is that number for by the way?

Ian


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi

The agency is one whose web site you have already looked at Ian - it is GRS Global Recruitment Services. Although it was a Nicosia number I gave you they will refer you to their Limassol Office if necessary.

Best of luck with your search

Adam


----------

